# Good present for someone travelling the world?



## shnaek (21 Jun 2006)

This weekend I am meeting a couple of friends of mine who are travelling the world and I'd like to give them a present before they go. Anyone got any good ideas?


----------



## gramlab (21 Jun 2006)

A GLOBE


----------



## sun_sparks (21 Jun 2006)

Resist the urge to buy gadgets/gizmos. Most people don't want to carry excess stuff if they're backpacking.

TBH, I'd ask them what they need

Mosquito nets
Tents (depending on where they are going)
good windbreakers (if S America)
Nice compact daypacks
Travel guide (remember they weigh a ton so nobody is gonna want to carry them for long)

Cash????? Always a good bet tbh.

How about a couple of nights in a posh/middle-of-the-road halfway through their trip? Something to perk up tired spirits. Just tell them they should let you know when they're flagging and could do with a lift-me-up and you can book something for them.

Anyway, I've no concrete suggestions. If they're organised they should have most of the major stuff.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2006)

A travel ironing board?


----------



## Sol28 (21 Jun 2006)

DRUGS!

Serously - Immodium, Motilium, Indigestion tablets, Antihistamines etc - They all add up - Buy a home made drug kit - Ie a small pouch (remember they will have no spare space), With basics for where they are going.

I have bought and received the above plus Diarylite (rehydration salts) a little piezo electic mosquito bite zapper thing (It worked on relieving the itching), tweezers, safety pins etc. Even simple things as a waterproof case with some condoms,band aids etc

Just make sure you put the instruction leaflet in the pack with the blister packs. Both for instructions on how to use and to show customs if ever they are asked what the tablets are for.


----------



## nelly (21 Jun 2006)

voucher for a great outdoors store or something like it. They will be travelling light'ish (1-2 bags for a year) so good runners/ rain jackets/ sun glasses will be required.


----------



## shnaek (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. There are some great ideas here. Cheers.


----------



## SecurityDoor (21 Jun 2006)

My old man nevers leaves home without his SW radio and he works away for as much as 10 months a year (at the age of 63, nutter!) and has worked in over 85 countries so I guess he has his priorities sorted out my now.  

Tiny ones which weigh very little can now be had for as little as 20 Euro.


----------



## wavelength (21 Jun 2006)

I have been traveling and I agree get practical things that will be used. I would never travel again without a sleeping bag that compresses really tightly so it’s easy to carry in case you are on a cold air conditioned bus or a long bus/plane journey, ear plugs, eye mask and inflatable head/neck cushion also for sleeping on long journeys. As you can guess I took a lot of long bus journey which would involved traveling over night on a cramped bus so anything that may increase your chances of sleeping are a luxury.  
Books or cds (Providing they have a diiscman) are also a good idea and also maybe speakers for a discman.


----------



## delgirl (22 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> A travel ironing board?


Ironing board fetish?  



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> I find a sturdy ironing board is always greeted with great surprise.


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jun 2006)

I bought a friend a tiny MP3 player before she headed off travelling. It was only the size of a matchbox. Before she left I put lots of her favourite music on it which gave it a personal touch.


----------

